# Recommend me a very FAST pen drive



## Hackattack (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok i am looking for a fast pendrive >1gb, currently i have a ZION 1gb model 20months old without any problems. 

But my problem lies here -- none of the pendrive of my colleagues are fast enough.

So here are the details.
Write speed of some drives which I got in hand to test.
my ZION - 13MBPS
1gb Transcend-2MBPS
2gb Transcend-2MBPS
2gb SanDisk Cruiser-5MBPS
1gb Iball-4MBPS

So here you can see all these chumps except my ZION who scored more than twice the speed of any drive.

Now I need a drive which is much faster than my ZION ? I am ready to spend around 2K-2.5K for it.

What should i go for if any ?


----------



## go4saket (Dec 15, 2007)

Check this...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75254


----------



## Hackattack (Dec 15, 2007)

Mera pendrive sab ka band baza dega, mujhe wohi pendrive chayie jo mere pendrive ka band baza de. 

Is the "Corsair Voyager GT" -8gb model available in India ?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 15, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Check this...
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75254



Are dude he is asking for FAST pen drives not for just normal Pen drives.. Please read his post carefully..


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 15, 2007)

i think this may help ,bro.. just searched some review and got that speed 17.7MB/s for the SanDisk Cruzer Micro.And SanDisk are easily available in india also


----------



## go4saket (Dec 16, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> Are dude he is asking for FAST pen drives not for just normal Pen drives.. Please read his post carefully..



Pata hai boss, but there also we are discussing about Pen drives, speed, new tech etc... Anyways...his wish...I just pointed out a thread...


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2007)

If you want a Kingston then go for *DataTraveler II Plus* - Migo Edition. It has 19mb/s read and 13mb/s write.
But I'll suggest you to go for a *Sandisk Cruzer Contour*. Its read speed is 25mb/s and write speed is 18mb/s. And I myself own it and find it to be better than Kingston.


----------



## Hackattack (Dec 16, 2007)

What's the price of Sandisk contour ?

and what about Corsair Voyager *GT* -8gb ? India mein milta hai ki nahin. 

Voyager gt got a write speed of around 30MB/s.


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2007)

Hackattack said:
			
		

> What's the price of Sandisk contour ?
> 
> and what about Corsair Voyager *GT* -8gb ? India mein milta hai ki nahin.
> 
> Voyager gt got a write speed of around 30MB/s.


You can get Sandisk Contour 4gb for Rs. 2700 and 8gb for Rs. 4800.

Corsair mushkil hai India mein easily milna


----------

